# Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 26 part 1



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms: Tweede pianokwartet in A-groot, op. 26

Uitvoerenden:
Itamar Golan, piano 
Boris Brovtsyn, viool 
Maxim Rysanov, altviool 
Torleif Thedéen, cello

Opgenomen tijdens het Internationaal Kamermuziek Festival Utrecht 2011 van Janine Jansen.*

Brilliant production! Sound, picture and performance is very good, and this is maybe the best of Brahms piano quartets in my oppinion.

full


----------

